# 1.8t AUM



## asnl (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi guys i have audi a3 1.8t AUM 150hp and i read that my engine is like AUQ 180hp but only my computer is 150hp so if i put computer from 180hp will that make my car completely 180hp?


----------



## Diede (Aug 1, 2014)

If by "computer" do you mean the ECU, then "Yes".

Although there is differences on the Turbo from 180hp and 150hp (AGU/AEB/AUM,etc) ones, you can reflash/remap the ECU of a 150hp engine, and extract something like 190hp.


----------



## krashot (Sep 13, 2020)

I know it's an old thread but,

I had AJQ engine with a Franken Turbo but they blow it up....then I bought the car with AUM engine they've fitted. 150hp with AUM ECU, the turbo is k03s or k03?


----------

